# Datei in Registry AutoStart abspeichern



## nicok (14. September 2006)

Hallo

ich möchte gerne einen Code in mein Programm einbauen, sodass die ausgeführte datei in die Registry AutoStart gespichert wird.

Sprich die gerade ausgeführte Datei soll nach jedem Neustart gestartet werden... in VB 06


----------



## mage (15. September 2006)

Eigentlich weiter kompliziert. Du musst nur dein Ausführungspfad in der Registry hinterlegen als neuer Schlüssel.
Für alle Benutzer: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Für den aktuellen Benutzer: HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Entweder du verwendest einen API Wrapper zum Schreiben in die Registry, davon gibt es einige im Internet.
Oder vielleicht einfacher das Windows Skripting Host Shell Objekt.
Ein Beispiel für VB Skript findest du hier: http://www.winguides.com/scripting/library.php?id=6


----------



## nicok (15. September 2006)

also da hinderniss vor dem ich stehe ist folgendes :

der ebnutzer soll die datei nennen können wir er will, beim ausführen soll sie sich in die registry abspeichern..

so nun das prob is : man weiß nicht den dateinamen.. wie kann ich aber trozdem die datei in die registry eintragen...


meine idee war, man kopiert die datei in windowsverzeichniss mit dem namen hallo.exe

dann gibt man den befehl die hallo.exe die im windowsverzeichniss liegt in die registry abzuspeichern..

so nun fehlen mir folgende codes :

das zwischenspeicher ins windowsverzeichniss

und das eintragen der datei hallo.exe ( die sich im windowsverzeichniss befindet ) in den autostart ordner der registry kopieren...


----------



## Shakie (15. September 2006)

Mit App.EXEName kannst du den Dateinamen deines Programms herausfinden. (Nicht vergessen, das ".exe" noch dranzuhängen!)
Ins Windowsverzeichnis zu kopieren ist nämlich überhaupt keine tolle Idee, stell dir vor jedes Programm würde das so machen. Das ergibt einen Byte-Müllberg vom Feinsten ;-) 



			
				nicok hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und das eintragen der datei hallo.exe ( die sich im windowsverzeichniss befindet ) in den autostart ordner der registry kopieren...


Dazu gibt es mehr als genügend Tutorials und Anleitungen im Internet.


----------



## nicok (16. September 2006)

schön wars.. aber ich find keine tutorials dazu..

seit 2 stunden suche und frage ich mich schon durch -.-


----------



## schachmat (16. September 2006)

Also wenn du nach 2h immernoch nichts gefunden hast, empfehle ich dir bei  nach einer Anleitung zum n zu suchen  

Das Problem lässt sich auch aufteilen in:


Autostart-Pfad in der Registry herausfinden
Eine der vielen Möglichkeitern herausfinden, wie man auf die Registry zugreifen kann

So.... das sollte reichen


----------



## nicok (16. September 2006)

Hab ja auf Google gesucht -.-


----------



## RamonR (16. September 2006)

Hier mal ein Link zum Thema 'autom. Starten einer Anwendung':

http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php?pid=234

Viel Spaß damit


----------

